

Mars Curiosity 3D images by crossing your eyes. - alainbryden
http://imgur.com/a/Mc9OA#3

======
alainbryden
The exact image I linked to is of particular interest. Here you can see
something in 3D that you couldn't possibly tell just looking at the originals
- that you're actually looking off a cliff edge. The landscape seen past the
horizon of the cliff edge is clearly much farther off when viewing the
combined image.

Here's a copy in case the original site gets overloaded:
<http://imageshack.us/a/img829/3783/t6cftimgur.jpg>

------
alainbryden
For anyone having trouble seeing these, the trick is to sit fairly far back
from your monitor, and cross your eyes enough that you see 4 duplicate images
(each of the two images doubled up). You then lessen the amount your eyes are
crossed (or bring yourself nearer to the screen) until the 2 inner images of
the 4 are perfectly overlapped, such that you now see 3 duplicate images. If
you can then bring your eyes to focus on the middle image, it will appear in
3D.

